# Curing rack ideas



## math ace (Jan 22, 2020)

I've been wondering if there was a better way to cure soaps than my current set-up.

I like to make a couple of pounds of soap in a batch and a couple of batches a month.   I want a better way to let this small amount of soap cure.  Usually, my soaps are curing for 6 weeks.

I was thinking that some old vhs or CD storage towers could be repurposed for this.

Currently, I'm using cutting boards that sit ontop of my book case

Would anyone be willing to post pics of your soap curing set up?  I'm especially interested in the small set-ups.  I would appreciate pics of large set-ups too.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 22, 2020)

I use metal shelving lined with needlepoint plastic I purchased 5 shelves and used just the shelves from one of them to make my curing rack have 8 shelves.   Any shelving would work.  I've seen people use shoe racks or build fancy curing cabinets.  The other shelving units hold my supplies and mold etc... I've posted a photo previously of my curing rack in the link below.

https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/my-curing-rack.58302/

If you do a search you will find other posts that have ideas too.


----------



## lsg (Jan 22, 2020)

I used to use a wooden dish rack.


----------



## Kari Howie (Jan 22, 2020)

I use a tall bookcase and put needlepoint plastic on the shelves.


----------



## Carly B (Jan 22, 2020)

I use a tiered wooden plant stand now, but I ordered one of these. I just haven't set it up yet.

amazon.com/gp/product/B01MA67AZV


----------



## dixiedragon (Jan 22, 2020)

I have a major issue with pet hair, so none of the above solutions would work for me. I like to go to Costco and get a bunch of the same produce flats, so they fit together. Then you can stack your soap and the flat above provides at least a partial barrier to dust, etc. Plus if they get dirty/oily, just toss 'em.


----------



## amd (Jan 22, 2020)

I do the same as @shunt2011 (in fact, for a moment I thought it was a picture of my rack, but then I realized her soaps are much prettier than mine lol). I also combined two racks into one to create more shelf space without taking up more floor space. I found them on sale last summer, so I picked up 3 racks (one to add to the rack I already owned and two to replace my ramshackle storage cabinets). It wound up being cheaper to buy a second rack to combine than buying the racks individually, which you can do. You can also buy nice caster wheels to put on the racks - which hubby bought me as a just-because gift when they went on sale, but we haven't put them on yet.


----------



## CatahoulaBubble (Jan 22, 2020)

I have a covered shoe rack that I put an air filter in. I have a zoo and I don't want pet hair or feathers in my soap so the covered shoe rack with the air purifier fan works great.


----------



## TheGecko (Jan 22, 2020)

When I first started, I used a couple of old cookie sheets lined with freezer paper and put them on a shelf in the garage.  As I started making more soap, more cookie sheets on the washer and dryer.  Then came a very nice shelving unit in the garage for curing soap and extra supples.


----------



## Anstarx (Jan 22, 2020)

I use a small plastic shelf from Ikea. It was intended for bathroom storage but it's made of PP plastic (lye-safe), light-weighted but sturdy.




↑Something like this
My fresh soaps go on top where it gets plenty of space to cure. When it hits the 6 weeks mark it goes down for a tighter storage. When it's over 3 months I put the in paper shoeboxes and just stack them. I've getting a big coated metal shelf now that I have other crafts that need space as well, but this tiny shelf has surprising big storage room for soaps.


----------



## math ace (Jan 22, 2020)

Good looking set-up shunt 2011.

I've got a large shelving System like yours that I'm using for my supplies.  However, I don't think I make enough soap to justify another large shelving System. 

Somebody recently reactivated an old thread that had a smaller set up that got new thinking that there should be alternatives for small quantity soapers.

I'm thinking you've got more soap on your shelves than I'll make this whole year lol... That's a lot of soap girlfriend!  I betcha your house smells delicious!



lsg said:


> I used to use a wooden dish rack.



I like this idea... Is this an Amazon item?



Kari Howie said:


> I use a tall bookcase and put needlepoint plastic on the shelves.



I'm seeing curio cabinets on Facebook market place that might be better for me because they tend to be smaller than a bookcase.

Plus, they usually have glass doors.  Some people have mentioned animal hair issues... I have a couple of cats.  I wondered if a curio cabinet would allow enough air flow during the curing period.



CatahoulaBubble said:


> I have a covered shoe rack that I put an air filter in. I have a zoo and I don't want pet hair or feathers in my soap so the covered shoe rack with the air purifier fan works great.



Do you have a pic of your set up?  I don't think I understand how the air filter is working.


----------



## Lin19687 (Jan 23, 2020)

Tall metal rack.
There are a few threads on this with pics that might help you


----------



## HowieRoll (Jan 23, 2020)

I make small batches of soap (usually 20-28oz oils) and a few years ago got a 3-tier baker's cooling rack that I line with parchment paper (looks just like *THIS* one) .  It can fit about 4-6 batches, and I like it because it gives vertical storage on the countertop.  I've also seen some 3-tier stackable shoe racks that might also work well.


----------



## ShenandoahEarth&Botanical (Jan 23, 2020)

My husband made this for me and it works very well! Around $30 in materials. The drawers slide in and out.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Jan 23, 2020)

ShenandoahEarth&Botanical said:


> My husband made this for me and it works very well! Around $30 in materials. The drawers slide in and out.


Your husband is a keeper!  I have a produce drying rack that looks similar, but possibly bigger. It holds a lot of soap in a small footprint.  I love it.



math ace said:


> I like this idea... Is this an Amazon item?


I had one of those racks at one point.  I may have gotten it at Walmart, or possibly TJMaxx.


----------



## lsg (Jan 24, 2020)

math ace said:


> I like this idea... Is this an Amazon item?


Yes it is on Amazon.


----------



## Zing (Jan 24, 2020)

ShenandoahEarth&Botanical said:


> My husband made this for me and it works very well! Around $30 in materials. The drawers slide in and out.


Where can I find his Etsy account?


----------



## Crazylady (Jan 25, 2020)

I use cheap wooden shoe racks


----------



## penelopejane (Jan 26, 2020)

I like both of these.  Mesh sides to avoid pethair if necessary.


----------



## Kathy boyce (Jan 26, 2020)

dixiedragon said:


> I have a major issue with pet hair, so none of the above solutions would work for me. I like to go to Costco and get a bunch of the same produce flats, so they fit together. Then you can stack your soap and the flat above provides at least a partial barrier to dust, etc. Plus if they get dirty/oily, just toss 'em.


I cover my soap with netting.  It keeps the dust and kitty hairs off!


----------



## math ace (Jan 26, 2020)

ShenandoahEarth&Botanical said:


> My husband made this for me and it works very well! Around $30 in materials. The drawers slide in and out.



Woo  baby,. That is a serious soap rack!


----------



## Greg Hartman (Jan 27, 2020)

TheGecko said:


> When I first started, I used a couple of old cookie sheets lined with freezer paper and put them on a shelf in the garage.  As I started making more soap, more cookie sheets on the washer and dryer.  Then came a very nice shelving unit in the garage for curing soap and extra supples.



Do temperature extremes make any difference? I live in northern Arizona; nowhere near as hot as Phoenix but my garage can get pretty hot in the summer.


----------



## dixiedragon (Jan 27, 2020)

Kathy boyce said:


> I cover my soap with netting.  It keeps the dust and kitty hairs off!



I tried cheesecloth but it just wads up and sticks to itself. I got some fabric shower curtains for $2 at Bargain hunt so now I have those draped over my wrap and secured with binder clips.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 27, 2020)

Greg Hartman said:


> Do temperature extremes make any difference? I live in northern Arizona; nowhere near as hot as Phoenix but my garage can get pretty hot in the summer.



Absolutely.  You need to store your soaps in a temperature controlled room.  If you store in really hot area it will likely cause DOS and other issues. I keep my soaps in a spare bedroom, door closed, fan going and no sunlight.   Heat 69 in the winter,  air 70 in the summer if it gets really hot.    Currently moving my soaps into an enclosed carport that is somewhat heated but no air so will be investing in an air conditioner.   The cool isn't bad but heat is not a good thing.


----------



## mr soap man (May 1, 2020)

math ace said:


> I've been wondering if there was a better way to cure soaps than my current set-up.
> 
> I like to make a couple of pounds of soap in a batch and a couple of batches a month.   I want a better way to let this small amount of soap cure.  Usually, my soaps are curing for 6 weeks.
> 
> ...


----------



## Claire Huddle (May 2, 2020)

math ace said:


> I've been wondering if there was a better way to cure soaps than my current set-up.
> 
> I like to make a couple of pounds of soap in a batch and a couple of batches a month.   I want a better way to let this small amount of soap cure.  Usually, my soaps are curing for 6 weeks.
> 
> ...


This works for me. Set up in back room with no pet traffic. Stack and restack 

to your heart's content. One old cookie sheet taken out of circulation, and that's it!


----------



## SPowers (May 2, 2020)

math ace said:


> I've been wondering if there was a better way to cure soaps than my current set-up.
> 
> I like to make a couple of pounds of soap in a batch and a couple of batches a month.   I want a better way to let this small amount of soap cure.  Usually, my soaps are curing for 6 weeks.
> 
> ...



I'm new and haven't yet made my first batch... warming up to it so it will happen soon!  I've been wondering the same thing especially since I live in a smal condo with not a lot of space for spreading things out.  I do have a couple of book cases and a cd/dvd tower and either seem like an excellent idea for my storage issues.  Thanks for the tip - will order some of the needlepoint backing which I can cut to size.  Getting excited about trying my first batch.


----------



## TheGecko (May 2, 2020)

shunt2011 said:


> I've posted a photo previously of my curing rack in the link below



We must shop at the same store, but mine doesn't have as many shelves.  That will be my next purchase once we clean out the garage so there is more room.



Claire Huddle said:


> This works for me. Set up in back room with no pet traffic. Stack and restack to your heart's content. One old cookie sheet taken out of circulation, and that's it!



You want to be careful about putting soap on bare metal racks unless you are absolutely sure they are 100% stainless steel.


----------



## Claire Huddle (May 3, 2020)

TheGecko said:


> You want to be careful about putting soap on bare metal racks unless you are absolutely sure they are 100% stainless steel.


You are right of course and I should have mentioned that they are stainless. Good catch, thanks!


----------



## Susie (May 3, 2020)

This stuff will keep animal hair out.  And it comes in a wide variety of sizes.  https://www.amazon.com/8Ftx10Ft-Mos...qid=1588514542&sprefix=netting,aps,187&sr=8-5


----------



## SideDoorSoaps (May 3, 2020)

I have a metal shelving unit but use the lids of copy boxes to hold the soap and stack them and rotate.


----------



## Claudette Carignan (May 4, 2020)

I bought a metal three tier shoe rack that I line with brown paper to cure my soap. It was cheap and easy to set up. I bought It at costco. You can buy multiple racks and stake them together. That was the main reason I choose it. It’s about three feet wide by about a foot or so deep. I can Tuck it away in the corner of my office.


----------



## IrishLass (May 4, 2020)

This is my set-up. Mind you, this pic was taken during my first or second year year of soap-making.  My racks are stackable cooling racks made of coated steel sold by Pampered Chef (coated with some kind of non-stick rubbery stuff). I have amassed a good handful of them over the years because I have family and friends that sell the stuff. Some I use for baking, and the rest are used for curing soap. Anyway, they work great for the modest amount of soap I make. Each rack can hold up to 27 soaps if the racks are not stacked (three of my 2.8 pound batches), and a little less than that if they are stacked.







IrishLass


----------



## Claudette Carignan (May 4, 2020)

IrishLass said:


> This is my set-up. Mind you, this pic was taken during my first or second year year of soap-making.  My racks are stackable cooling racks made of coated steel sold by Pampered Chef (coated with some kind of non-stick rubbery stuff). I have amassed a good handful of them over the years because I have family and friends that sell the stuff. Some I use for baking, and the rest are used for curing soap. Anyway, they work great for the modest amount of soap I make. Each rack can hold up to 27 soaps if the racks are not stacked (three of my 2.8 pound batches), and a little less than that if they are stacked.
> 
> View attachment 45798
> 
> ...


Your soaps are beautiful


----------



## shunt2011 (May 5, 2020)

TheGecko said:


> We must shop at the same store, but mine doesn't have as many shelves.  That will be my next purchase once we clean out the garage so there is more room.



I just used the shelves from a couple other units and didn't use the poles.  I wanted to be able to cure a lot of soap at once.


----------



## math ace (May 12, 2020)

I finally got a handle on my needa when it comes to a curing rack. This guy is about 3 ft tall ànd 1.5 ft wide  the curing rack is free standing and will fit on a dresser too once I get it cleaned off!


----------



## RacerSpuffy (May 12, 2020)

I made a couple with dowel rods and some thin strips of wood I picked up at Lowes or Menards.  Sorry I don't have a better pic but you should get the idea.  Ideally I set the bars on end, but this was taken to show off those molded soaps.  I usually make plain rectangular or square bars depending on whether I loaf mold and cut or individual bar mold.


----------



## Jersey Girl (May 12, 2020)

I bought two of these from Home Depot but only used the support poles from one, so I have six shelves. I lined them with cardboard. I can get 6 or 7 batches (up to 9 or 10 bars each (depending on how close you place them and their size) on each shelf.  That’s at least 54 bars per shelf so about 324 bars total Is the capacity. It doesn’t take up a lot of space. I have it on top of a dresser type thingy in my very dark bedroom so it’s the perfect spot for me.









						HDX 3-Tier Steel Wire Shelving Unit in Black (24 in. W x 30 in. H x 14 in. D) 31424BPS - The Home Depot
					

You can combat the clutter in rooms throughout your home with this HDX Shelving Unit. It helps create more storage space in your laundry room, kitchen, garage or any other room in your home. With convenient



					www.homedepot.com


----------



## Rsapienza (May 13, 2020)

When I first began soaping, I had no room to cure/store. My closets had that white, metal shelving and rods. I bought a bunch of paper trays (the plastic ones used in offices that can stack). I zip tied one tray under each wire shelf. The trays hung from the shelves. They were out of sight and got plenty of air flow. This was probably my most unique curing idea.  I now have a stack of curing trays from Essential Depot.


----------



## earlene (May 13, 2020)

Rsapienza said:


> When I first began soaping, I had no room to cure/store. My closets had that white, metal shelving and rods. I bought a bunch of paper trays (the plastic ones used in offices that can stack). I zip tied one tray under each wire shelf. The trays hung from the shelves. They were out of sight and got plenty of air flow. This was probably my most unique curing idea.  I now have a stack of curing trays from Essential Depot.


I keep thinking I want to buy those (ED), but even with the best sale prices, the shipping costs add so much more back onto the price, I have yet to ever get them.  If I would think ahead and pre-order them for delivery at one of the conferences (they always do that in place of free shipping), I might get some.  But now, how long will it be before we have another F2F conference?  Or maybe on my next trip to Florida I could swing it, whenever that might be.


----------



## SPowers (May 13, 2020)

IrishLass said:


> This is my set-up. Mind you, this pic was taken during my first or second year year of soap-making.  My racks are stackable cooling racks made of coated steel sold by Pampered Chef (coated with some kind of non-stick rubbery stuff). I have amassed a good handful of them over the years because I have family and friends that sell the stuff. Some I use for baking, and the rest are used for curing soap. Anyway, they work great for the modest amount of soap I make. Each rack can hold up to 27 soaps if the racks are not stacked (three of my 2.8 pound batches), and a little less than that if they are stacked.
> 
> View attachment 45798
> 
> ...



Great idea!


----------



## Rsapienza (May 13, 2020)

earlene said:


> I keep thinking I want to buy those (ED), but even with the best sale prices, the shipping costs add so much more back onto the price, I have yet to ever get them.  If I would think ahead and pre-order them for delivery at one of the conferences (they always do that in place of free shipping), I might get some.  But now, how long will it be before we have another F2F conference?  Or maybe on my next trip to Florida I could swing it, whenever that might be.


I, actually, got very lucky with mine. I was browsing around on FB Marketplace and a woman was selling a bunch of them for 10 bucks a piece. She was only 10-15 minutes from me.


----------



## shunt2011 (May 13, 2020)

earlene said:


> I keep thinking I want to buy those (ED), but even with the best sale prices, the shipping costs add so much more back onto the price, I have yet to ever get them.  If I would think ahead and pre-order them for delivery at one of the conferences (they always do that in place of free shipping), I might get some.  But now, how long will it be before we have another F2F conference?  Or maybe on my next trip to Florida I could swing it, whenever that might be.



I have two of those trays.   I don't like them at all.   They are big and bulky.   I much prefer my racks for ease of curing and access.   If you were closer I would give you a really good deal on them.  They are just standing in a corner of my soaping room.


----------



## penelopejane (May 13, 2020)

earlene said:


> I keep thinking I want to buy those (ED), but even with the best sale prices, the shipping costs add so much more back onto the price, I have yet to ever get them.  If I would think ahead and pre-order them for delivery at one of the conferences (they always do that in place of free shipping), I might get some.  But now, how long will it be before we have another F2F conference?  Or maybe on my next trip to Florida I could swing it, whenever that might be.


Earlene,
Not sure they’d provide much airflow around the bars anyway.


----------



## Kathymzr (May 13, 2020)

I use inexpensive bamboo shoe racks from amazon. Works well. I have no pets.
Just accumulate them as needed.



Greg Hartman said:


> Do temperature extremes make any difference? I live in northern Arizona; nowhere near as hot as Phoenix but my garage can get pretty hot in the summer.



Hahaha! I live in Tucson and put my newly gelled soap on my shaded patio, thinking it could dry there, since we have low humidity! Wrong-o! It started to melt from the heat as if I had put it in a crock pot! Oil dripping everywhere! Saved it by putting the cutting board it was on on newspapers on a bamboo rack in the bathroom, where it is drying just fine.


----------



## shunt2011 (May 14, 2020)

penelopejane said:


> Earlene,
> Not sure they’d provide much airflow around the bars anyway.



They do have decent airflow.  They have slits all along the bottom and the stacked trays have space between them.  They are just big and bulky.   A hassle to have to un-stack them to get to the next tray.   Seemed like a good idea at the time.  I'll stick to my shelving and my fruit flats that take up much less space and easier to handle.


----------



## earlene (May 14, 2020)

Thanks for the information *Shari*, and for the kind thought as well. When I watched the video ED has on the website about the curing trays, I did wonder if I'd really want to be lifting full trays of soap off of a stack like that. Lifting one would not bother me so much, but stooping to the floor to lift would. After reading your experience and re-thinking how awkward I feel squating on the floor (old lady bones), I am starting to think it's not the best system for me.


----------



## Kathymzr (May 14, 2020)

Putting paper towels under soap works well so they won’t stick.


----------



## shunt2011 (May 14, 2020)

earlene said:


> Thanks for the information *Shari*, and for the kind thought as well. When I watched the video ED has on the website about the curing trays, I did wonder if I'd really want to be lifting full trays of soap off of a stack like that. Lifting one would not bother me so much, but stooping to the floor to lift would. After reading your experience and re-thinking how awkward I feel squating on the floor (old lady bones), I am starting to think it's not the best system for me.



The trays are a nice idea but too bulky and heavy when full of soap. I really want a bread rack with trays but will stick with my shelves. They work so well and the soaps are easily identified and get great circulation for curing.


----------



## Quilter99755 (May 15, 2020)

shunt2011 said:


> The trays are a nice idea but too bulky and heavy when full of soap. I really want a bread rack with trays but will stick with my shelves. They work so well and the soaps are easily identified and get great circulation for curing.


I've seen your system and drooled over it for months. I have a bread rack. The full sized trays are unwieldy. They are not easy to slide in and out and with my balance and back issues it is difficult to get the trays in and out.  The half trays are just a tad small in the width so they don't slide on the side bars level.  One side is up on the side bar and the other is just on the lip of the tray so bars standing on edge fall over. I don't make a lot of soap so I have lots of space to lay the soaps on their side, but it means turning the soaps often in the first few weeks of curing...or I feel like I should. I use the half sized plastic trays with liners covering the trays rather than metal trays which according to ED leaves metal shavings on your soap.  

All in all I love the rack and tray system, but there are draw backs. I sort of think a perfect soap rack system is like the perfect purse...you will never find or make one!  LOL  I'll stick with my rack and adjust when needed.  It "Exactly Fits" into the space I wanted it to be placed along side of my sewing machine...out of the light, but still has airflow and even temps. And another plus is that my sewing room smells oh, so nice while I'm playing with my other hobby, quilting.


----------



## Claudette Carignan (May 15, 2020)

I went Into the dollar store today and bought a bunch of plastic paper trays that stack one on top of the other. I’m going to line them with a very heavy brown paper. Hopefully they will be strong enough once the soap is resting on them.


----------



## Claudette Carignan (May 17, 2020)

SideDoorSoaps said:


> I have a metal shelving unit but use the lids of copy boxes to hold the soap and stack them and rotate.


That’s a great idea using the kids from the copy boxes! I’ll have to remember that. I just Bought plastic paper trays from the dollar store that 5 high and fit perfectly on the top shelf of the shoe rack. I can Stack 2 on the bottom and middle racks.


----------



## earlene (May 17, 2020)

Claudette Carignan said:


> That’s a great idea using the kids from the copy boxes! I’ll have to remember that. I just Bought plastic paper trays from the dollar store that 5 high and fit perfectly on the top shelf of the shoe rack. I can Stack 2 on the bottom and middle racks.


You can also ask the grocery store staff for the lids/bottoms of boxes, but right now with CoVid-19, it may not be a good idea as the virus can survive on cardboard for 24 hours.  But if you are willing to let the cardboard sit untouched somewhere outside your home for 24 + hours (maybe in direct sunlight if you have a dry climate), then go for it.  

That's what I started out using for most of my curing soaps and still use them when I need to, lining them with plastic mesh to raise them up for a little more air flow and keep them from sitting directly on the cardboard.


----------



## Claudette Carignan (May 17, 2020)

earlene said:


> You can also ask the grocery store staff for the lids/bottoms of boxes, but right now with CoVid-19, it may not be a good idea as the virus can survive on cardboard for 24 hours.  But if you are willing to let the cardboard sit untouched somewhere outside your home for 24 + hours (maybe in direct sunlight if you have a dry climate), then go for it.
> 
> That's what I started out using for most of my curing soaps and still use them when I need to, lining them with plastic mesh to raise them up for a little more air flow and keep them from sitting directly on the cardboard.


Using the mesh is another great idea!!


----------



## Shannybell (Jun 10, 2020)

Can soap take on another scent that it is curing next to?


----------



## shunt2011 (Jun 11, 2020)

Shannybell said:


> Can soap take on another scent that it is curing next to?



I've never experience that happening.  I cure 3-5 different scents on the same shelf and will generally have 5-6 shelves with soap on them when I'm in production mode. However, after curing, I do keep them separated in baseball card boxes by scent.   When I do shows, I will put 4 of each fragrance, 3 fragrances to a box of similar scents and have no issues with them picking it up.  Those are my display soaps.  I can display 30 different fragrances, 4 of each fragrance on between two displays.


----------



## dippy (Jun 13, 2020)

I love your wire storage Jersey Girl and it looks fantastic use of space!  It does look like it would be very tricky to load with soaps though.  Do you find it ok or is it difficult? I could imagine them falling like dominoes!   Also getting them out I guess you wouldn't easily be able to get the middle bars of a shelf out so you would need to think about what order you stack them.

I currently have my soaps stacked in mushroom shipping containers from a greengrocer that cost me 10 pence each.  They are great but quite weak plastic so I can only store about 10 soaps per tray.  I need to find a better solution.

Edited to add: I have just re-read this thread and seen shunt and others use this wire storage system with 2 lots of shelves into one storage rack.  It obviously works well if a few of you use it.


----------



## Shannybell (Jun 14, 2020)

shunt2011 said:


> I've never experience that happening.  I cure 3-5 different scents on the same shelf and will generally have 5-6 shelves with soap on them when I'm in production mode. However, after curing, I do keep them separated in baseball card boxes by scent.   When I do shows, I will put 4 of each fragrance, 3 fragrances to a box of similar scents and have no issues with them picking it up.  Those are my display soaps.  I can display 30 different fragrances, 4 of each fragrance on between two displays.


That sounds like a great set up!  Thanks for the info.  I've only made 6 batches so far, but they are all different scents and I don't want them to take on other scents before I get to even try them out!


----------



## Jersey Girl (Jun 14, 2020)

dippy said:


> I love your wire storage Jersey Girl and it looks fantastic use of space!  It does look like it would be very tricky to load with soaps though.  Do you find it ok or is it difficult? I could imagine them falling like dominoes!   Also getting them out I guess you wouldn't easily be able to get the middle bars of a shelf out so you would need to think about what order you stack them.
> 
> I currently have my soaps stacked in mushroom shipping containers from a greengrocer that cost me 10 pence each.  They are great but quite weak plastic so I can only store about 10 soaps per tray.  I need to find a better solution.
> 
> Edited to add: I have just re-read this thread and seen shunt and others use this wire storage system with 2 lots of shelves into one storage rack.  It obviously works well if a few of you use it.



I stack them on the shelves in the order I make them so as the last ones are cured and wrapped more room is made for the new ones.  They are all numbered and labeled with cure dates, scent and ingredients on a small post it. I don’t find it hard at all to access them. If I want to rotate them I just remove them from one shelf at a time starting at one end. It takes a little time but I don’t mind it as it gives me the opportunity to sniff and love on them. Lol It really can hold a lot of soap in a relatively small area.


----------



## math ace (Jul 30, 2020)

I had hubby make me this curing rack.  I'm a hobby soap maker and usually make 1 pound batches.  I thought this would be big enough for my "hobby", but I've already filled the shelves.  

I've got 20 new fragrances that need to be tested, but am out of curing space .... AGAIN!


----------



## math ace (Jul 30, 2020)

Kathy boyce said:


> I cover my soap with netting.  It keeps the dust and kitty hairs off!



I have kitties too!  Can you share the type of netting that you use?  Where do you get your netting from?



math ace said:


> Woo  baby,. That is a serious soap rack!



It's really not that big!  It is 3 feet tall and 18 inches wide.  Each shelf is the perfect size to space out a 1 lb (oil weight) loaf of soap.

So, I designed it with the expectation that I wouldn't need to cure more than 6 batches of soap at one time.

However, I'm testing some new recipes and fragrances, so I've got more soaping going on than normal.



TheGecko said:


> When I first started, I used a couple of old cookie sheets lined with freezer paper and put them on a shelf in the garage.  As I started making more soap, more cookie sheets on the washer and dryer.  Then came a very nice shelving unit in the garage for curing soap and extra supples.



This is what I've been doing!  I had a large wire shelving system that I would put parchment paper on and cure soaps.  My problem is that I don't make enough soap to justify the huge shelving system.

It looks like I'm going to need curing space for a mere 5 to 10 lbs of soap.


----------



## SPowers (Jul 30, 2020)

I see room for an additional 5 shelves at least!


----------



## math ace (Jul 30, 2020)

Jersey Girl said:


> I bought two of these from Home Depot but only used the support poles from one, so I have six shelves. I lined them with cardboard. I can get 6 or 7 batches (up to 9 or 10 bars each (depending on how close you place them and their size) on each shelf.  That’s at least 54 bars per shelf so about 324 bars total Is the capacity. It doesn’t take up a lot of space. I have it on top of a dresser type thingy in my very dark bedroom so it’s the perfect spot for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love the post it labels infront of the rows of soap!


----------



## Dibennett (Jul 31, 2020)

I bought a wire storage cart from Ikea and use old baking wire racks to stack them on the shelf lined with baking paper.  Do I need to remove the baking paper?  I am new and have only made 3 batches so far!


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 1, 2020)

Dibennett said:


> I bought a wire storage cart from Ikea and use old baking wire racks to stack them on the shelf lined with baking paper.  Do I need to remove the baking paper?  I am new and have only made 3 batches so far!



You need to cover the metal with something.  I use plastic needlepoint sheets from the craft store.


----------



## penelopejane (Aug 1, 2020)

math ace said:


> View attachment 48204
> 
> 
> I had hubby make me this curing rack.  I'm a hobby soap maker and usually make 1 pound batches.  I thought this would be big enough for my "hobby", but I've already filled the shelves.
> ...


Get DH to add more shelves and stand your soaps on edge. They’ll cure more evenly and you’ll have loads more space.


----------



## math ace (Aug 3, 2020)

penelopejane said:


> Get DH to add more shelves and stand your soaps on edge. They’ll cure more evenly and you’ll have loads more space.



Good idea!



SPowers said:


> I see room for an additional 5 shelves at least!


I think you are onto something!


----------



## TashaBird (Mar 5, 2021)

My curing area has lots of shelves, and I have a DH who will build more as needed. Currently using old boxes for trays, but looking to upgrade. Would like more of a side wall for protection from debris, or else I’d get lunchroom trays. But, I was wondering if anyone has used seed growing trays. They look like they’d be great, and they’re cheap! They’d let air get under the bars too, and could keep my round bars from rolling around.
Has anyone used these?
What do you think?
largest I can find are 20” x 10”.


----------



## KimW (Mar 5, 2021)

TashaBird said:


> But, I was wondering if anyone has used seed growing trays. They look like they’d be great, and they’re cheap! They’d let air get under the bars too, and could keep my round bars from rolling around.
> Has anyone used these?
> What do you think?
> largest I can find are 20” x 10”.


I think you are onto something!  If they were placed atop a hard surface I'd think they would definitely work.  They might need to be reinforced on the bottom, as they can be flimsy.  I put a thin piece of wood veneer (I think it's called project board at the bog box hardware stores and is inexpensive) under them, using it like a tray, when moving seedlings around.  I'd think soap wouldn't be any heavier than seedlings.


----------



## TashaBird (Mar 5, 2021)

KimW said:


> I think you are onto something!  If they were placed atop a hard surface I'd think they would definitely work.  They might need to be reinforced on the bottom, as they can be flimsy.  I put a thin piece of wood veneer (I think it's called project board at the bog box hardware stores and is inexpensive) under them, using it like a tray, when moving seedlings around.  I'd think soap wouldn't be any heavier than seedlings.


I’m always trying to rig some kind of gusset thingy to keep my round soaps from rolling around, this could work for that too. Yeah, probably need to cut some wood support for underneath, maybe Masonite.


----------



## The_Phoenix (Mar 5, 2021)

I use these shoe racks.


----------



## KimW (Mar 5, 2021)

This was delivered today - I'm pretty excited about it...   



			https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00U5MA8NW


----------



## Babyshoes (Mar 5, 2021)

KimW said:


> This was delivered today - I'm pretty excited about it...
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00U5MA8NW



Ooh, that reminds me I have a set of non-woven fabric hanging shelves somewhere! I bet they'd be perfect for curing soap...


----------



## penelopejane (Mar 5, 2021)

TashaBird said:


> I’m always trying to rig some kind of gusset thingy to keep my round soaps from rolling around, this could work for that too. Yeah, probably need to cut some wood support for underneath, maybe Masonite.


If you get a flat board (perforated if possible to allow airflow) and cut circles with a hole saw.  Like a pegboard with giant holes. Your round soap will sit in the holes and not roll. You might need to router the edge so it’s on a slope and smooth.
If your soaps are 80mm diameter you would use a 50mm hole saw say. You would want the soap not to go through the board as when you put it flat the soap would roll off. Or you could put feet on the board.


----------



## SoapLover1 (Mar 6, 2021)

These are my Favorite! They are from Essential Depot.  Check them out! Hold 100 bars per tray. You can buy the Dolly that has wheels to push it around. The Corners are elevated so there’s extra clearance for taller soaps. There’s Airflow and the sides are high enough to protect from dust & debris.  You can get a Free Tray every 6 months by submitting a picture of your soap.


----------



## lucycat (Mar 7, 2021)

In my small space my best solution was stackable shoe racks.  I have 3 stacked for a total of 8 shelves and they take up 27"W x 12"D x 5'T.   Since they are for shoes the shelves are only about 6" tall which means I can cure out about 240 bars of soap plus use 2 shelves for supplies in this small space. They are metal and I purchased mine from Sam's but other stores have similar ones.    I use cardboard box trays that I get from garden centers on each shelf to hold the soap (lined with freezer paper).   Each of those cardboard trays holds 4 logs of soap.  They last surprisingly well but I am also buying plants each year so I always have plenty.   
At one time I looked into the stackable soap drying trays mentioned by SoapLover1.  They weren't from Essential Depot and shipping cost was a concern.  I am not a big seller and make in my kitchen and cure in the laundry room.  In the end I realized my space was tight enough in the laundry room that finding a location to set the trays when unstacking them to get to a lower tray was going to be a problem as well as deciding my back wasn't going to be happy if I was always bending over to lift a tray full of soap.


----------



## penelopejane (Mar 7, 2021)

or 


TashaBird said:


> I’m always trying to rig some kind of gusset thingy to keep my round soaps from rolling around, this could work for that too. Yeah, probably need to cut some wood support for underneath, maybe Masonite.


For round soaps you could also try egg cartons.,


----------



## TashaBird (Mar 7, 2021)

penelopejane said:


> or
> 
> For round soaps you could also try egg cartons.,


Great idea! Thanks!!


----------



## Garden Gives Me Joy (Mar 7, 2021)

Currently stuck in a highly humid rain forest climate since the start of the Covid-19 lockdowns started. One thing I have come to learn about soaping in an extreme climate is that your environmental conditions impact how your soap cures ... and keeps. 

A must-do for this extreme climate which apparently works anywhere else is to have a rack with maximum ventilation from all directions. To maximize ventialation, I want to either drill or burn holes in the bottom of each tray of this rack. To keep away the dust, I want to drape sheer fabric over it. I may also anchor the fabric with clothes pins, so it doesn't slump into the top tray or slip off. I also like how its wheels allow me to move it around. 

Before figuring how to get this, I had the idea of constructing the frame with PVC pipes to support very breathable kitchen trays that would be either coated or made of high quality metal.


----------



## SoapLover1 (Mar 7, 2021)

I also use one of my Linen Closets!


----------



## Angie Gail (Mar 9, 2021)

I use these sheet pan racks in a room with a dehumidifier (https://www.webstaurantstore.com/st...n-sheet-pan-rack-unassembled/109RACKECON.html)


----------



## penelopejane (Mar 10, 2021)

Angie Gail said:


> I use these sheet pan racks in a room with a dehumidifier (https://www.webstaurantstore.com/st...n-sheet-pan-rack-unassembled/109RACKECON.html)


I would absolutely love one of those but they are phenomenally expensive here, even second hand.  Also I'd prefer holes in the trays for good ventilation. (Which could easily be overcome if a good fairly donated a rack to me!)  We have high humidity here, especially in summer, and need all the airflow we can get!


----------



## linne1gi (Mar 10, 2021)

Angie Gail said:


> I use these sheet pan racks in a room with a dehumidifier (https://www.webstaurantstore.com/st...n-sheet-pan-rack-unassembled/109RACKECON.html)


Do you place your soaps directly on the curing rack?   In my experience, that would be a disaster waiting to happen.  Metals (any kind) and soap do not go together,  This is not just my experience but a well documented fact.  Just put something down so that the soap does not come into contact with the metal.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Mar 10, 2021)

linne1gi said:


> Do you place your soaps directly on the curing rack?   In my experience, that would be a disaster waiting to happen.  Metals (any kind) and soap do not go together,  This is not just my experience but a well documented fact.  Just put something down so that the soap does not come into contact with the metal.



Looks like she has wax paper on the shelves from the picture.


----------



## linne1gi (Mar 10, 2021)

Jersey Girl said:


> Looks like she has wax paper on the shelves from the picture.


Metals ions can migrate through thin paper. It needs to be cloth or a thicker plastic.


----------



## penelopejane (Mar 10, 2021)

Is a gastronome so they will be stainless steel trays and supports.  Stainless steel is generally inert to soap.


----------



## linne1gi (Mar 10, 2021)

penelopejane said:


> Is a gastronome so they will be stainless steel trays and supports.  Stainless steel is generally inert to soap.


Could be, or could be aluminum.


----------



## Miffybear (Mar 11, 2021)

Years ago we acquired a whole load of the wooden curing racks from the Pears Soap Factory in Birkenhead, UK, which was being demolished. We used them as apple racks. A few months ago they were all pulled apart as we no longer needed them. Some of the wood was going rotten, but the rest was recycled into a better, smaller apple/vegetable rack. A few weeks after that I decided to start soap making!!!  My wonderful husband made up a small wooden curing rack for me from some of the bits left. I only make soap for us so it is just the right size.


----------



## AliOop (Mar 11, 2021)

linne1gi said:


> Could be, or could be aluminum.


Or they could be a metal that is coated with a layer of stainless, and when that layer cracks or is worn through, the soap will come in contact with the metals underneath. I know this from experience with stainless racks made in this fashion.


----------

